# Transalp vs Trans-Provence



## saken (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen,

ich würde gerne im kommenden Jahr mit ein paar Freunden eine mehrtägige Tour starten. Eigentlich wollte ich eine Transalp planen, aber jetzt habe ich den Bericht von der Trans-Provence gesehen. Die Landschaft sah auch sehr schön aus und das Wetter/Klima ist sicherlich stabiler. 

Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit einer Trans-Provence? Gibt es überhaupt Möglichkeiten sowas privat zu starten (Unterkünfte unterwegs, Bike Stationen für Reparaturen im Notfall, etc pp...)?

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?

Beste Grüße


----------



## gscholz (31. Oktober 2013)

Schwaches Echo zu dem Thema, dabei ist das gar nicht so uninteressant. Ich liebäugle auch mit dem Thema. Es gibt fertige Tourenbeschreibungen für die "Les Chemins du Soleil" inklusive Infrastrukturinformationen:

http://www.grande-traversee-alpes.com/

Da kann man sich z.B. einen südlicheren Teilabschnitt heraussuchen und abfahren.
Auch bei www.vttour.fr gibt es einen fertigen Track, der weitgehend, aber nicht komplett, an eine der obigen Routen angelehnt ist:

http://www.vttour.fr/topos/,1163.html

Berichte doch einfach mal, wenn ihr gefahren seid.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (31. Oktober 2013)

keine transprovence, kein transalp, aber ein gutes mittelding (den prolog weglassen, wenn man sein bike nicht gern stundenlang tragen mag) ist die transverdon:

http://www.gipfeltreffen.at/showthread.php?71324-Transverdon-mit-Prolog-August-2013


----------



## sipaq (1. November 2013)

Ich mag das Baguette im Rucksackflaschenhalter


----------



## c43306 (17. Juni 2014)

Bin gerade von einer klassischen Enduro Trans Provence zurück. Ich würde es nur als geführte Tour machen. Traumhaft schön und einfach super Trails! Anbieter: Yellowtravel - die machen das richtig gut!


----------



## roliK (18. Juni 2014)

c43306 schrieb:


> Bin gerade von einer klassischen Enduro Trans Provence zurück. Ich würde es nur als geführte Tour machen. Traumhaft schön und einfach super Trails! Anbieter: Yellowtravel - die machen das richtig gut!


Hi, kannst du ein wenig darüber berichten? Wie sind die fahrtechnischen und körperlichen Anforderungen? Kann man da auch alleine mitfahren?


----------



## Mangfallbiker (22. Juni 2014)

Hi,   bin heuer den 2. Teil des Chemin du Soleil von Sisteron nach Nizza gefahren. Vergangenes Jahr den Teil von Grenoble nach Sisteron..
Die Webseite ist sehr informativ.  wie genau die Downloads alle funktioniern weiß ich nicht genau. Wurde geändert und ist jetzt etwas aufwändiger habe ich festgestellt. Aber  übers Internet kann man gut Unterkünfte buchen.  Heuer z.b.  einige Gasthöfe(Hotels) direkt bei booking.com.  Die Gegend von Grenoble bis Nizza ist teilweise sehr einsam und verlassen. Kaum Wanderer oder Biker, als wir unterwegs waren. Es gibt auch nicht in jedem DORF  eine Unterkunft die vorher zu buchen ist. Und auf gut Glück kann es vielleicht nicht klappen was zu finden. Gites sind zwar oft vorhanden, aber ohne vorherige Anmeldung nicht immer geöffnet.
Die Etappen sind von einfach über anstrengend bis abenteuerlich, mehr als 1800 bis 2000Hm/Tag würde ich nicht empfehlen.   Wer was wissen will einfach fragen. 

Servus Werner


----------



## wieman01 (22. Juni 2014)

Und das ist eben der Vorteil der Alpen: die einfach unschlagbare Infrastruktur. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass es mehr Gebiete gäbe, die das zu bieten haben, was die Alpen bieten. Bin also gespannt, wie sich dieser Thread entwickelt.


----------



## MartinFarrent (11. August 2014)

Ende Juli war ich auf dem ersten Teil der Chemins du Soleil - vom Genfer See bis Grenoble. Beschilderung und Traildichte waren wirklich erstklassig, das Wetter anfangs etwas unzuverlässig (schade um einige schöne Aussichten und verschlammte Abfahrten). Die Route beruht auf Beiträgen lokaler Clubs, so dass viel Ortskenntnis einfließt. Außerdem ist sie fast immer recht straßennahe, was ein Ausweichen bei schlechtem Wetter oder Zeitnot leicht macht. Umgekehrt gibt's manchmal auch verschärfte Varianten als Zusatzoption. Es stimmt, dass die spontante Unterkunftssuche stellenweise schwierig sein könnte. Ich bin aber grundsätzlich mit UL-Gepäck unterwegs und kann zelten. Fazit: 2015 geht's von Grenoble bis Sisteron, vielleicht auch gleich nach Nizza.


----------



## saken (11. August 2014)

Hört sich super an. Hast du ein paar Fotos von deiner Tour? Und eventuell GPS Tracks/Routen?


----------



## MartinFarrent (11. August 2014)

saken schrieb:


> Hört sich super an. Hast du ein paar Fotos von deiner Tour? Und eventuell GPS Tracks/Routen?



Meine Bilder sind nicht so toll :-( An den ersten beiden Tagen lag's am (ungewöhnlich nassen) Wetter. Siehe hier:





Danach habe ich wegen des gebündelten Spaßes nicht oft fotografiert. Aber hier eine typische Aussicht, kurz bevor das Gelände irgendwie 'südlicher' wird:





Die Route habe ich von hier gezogen: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=scseouiswwkqhkvi Abgesehen von den ersten Kilometern war aber alles so gut beschildert, dass ich GPS nur ausnahmsweise brauchte.

Zur Verschärfung kann man teilweise auf dem GR5 fahren. Zur _Ent_schärfung lassen sich viele Aufstiege auf die Straße verlagern.

Was es unterwegs außerdem gibt, sind ein paar recht warme Gewässer. Hier der Lac du Bourget:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c43306 (11. August 2014)

roliK schrieb:


> Hi, kannst du ein wenig darüber berichten? Wie sind die fahrtechnischen und körperlichen Anforderungen? Kann man da auch alleine mitfahren?


Pro Tag bis 2000HM im Uphill und bis zu 2800HM im Downhill. Allein mitfahren gar kein Problem. Ideal ist ein Allmountain (150 mmm) oder Enduro (ca. 160 mm). Alles darunter - ausser 29er Trailbikes - ist mit den z.T doch sehr ruppigen Downhills überfordert.

Aber wie schon gesagt: Traumhafte und vor allem sehr einsame Landschaftsabschnitte, so viel Trail, dass man sich irgendwann mal nach einer Forststraße sehnt, kuliniarisch ohnehin nur Highlights,.....


----------



## MartinFarrent (11. August 2014)

Jawoll... kulinarisch sind die Nordalpen ja ganzjährig eher 'winterlich'. In Frankreich hingegen essen auch dogmatische Draußenschläfer wie ich gern in der Gaststätte!


----------



## MartinFarrent (14. August 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob jemand gute Anreisetipps für die südlichen Alpen hat.

Für den Abschnitt vom Genfer See bis Grenoble war die Logistik dieses Jahr noch erträglich. Von Bonn bis Lausanne per Zug, mit der Fähre nach Frankreich übersetzen - und noch vor 19.00 Uhr war das Zelt aufgestellt.

Doch schon bei einem Tourenstart in Grenoble zeichnet sich eine fast 24stündige Anreise mit der Bahn ab (Sisteron oder Gap entsprechend länger). Was macht man da? Eine Übernachtung mit Stadtbesichtigung in Lyon einplanen? Oder lieber auf Talstraßen von Genf bis Grenoble radeln? 

(Die Rückfahrt gestaltete sich bei mir in den letzten beiden Frankreich-Jahren problemlos, weil sich jeweils ein 14tägiger Frankreich-Urlaub mit meiner Frau und ihrem Auto an die Tour anschloss.)


----------



## cleiende (14. August 2014)

Ich kombiniere gerne Bahn und Mietwagen. In D und CH ist die Bahn ja wirklich schnell, vor allem wenn man den ICE nutzt (jetzt nicht über Rad und ICE diskutieren bitte). Dann in der Nähe der Grenze auf frz Seite einen Mietwagen nehmen und am Zielort abgeben, eine Einwegmiete ist heute ja kein Problem mehr. Da machst Du schnell mal ein paar Stunden Zugfahrt gut.
Oder andersherum, was allerdings dauert. Eigenes Kfs bis Grenoble, dann Tour und mit Mietwagen zum eigenen Kfz.


----------



## c43306 (14. August 2014)

Eben genau diese Fragen stellen sich bei einer geguideten Tour nicht. Anfahrt von zu Hause direkt zum Ausgangspunkt (in unserem Fall ein kleines Nest 20 KM ausserhalb von Sisteron - wie kommt man denn da überhaupt hin?) mit dem Veranstalterauto und zurück (Abholung in Menton) genau gleich. Alles easy und volle Konzentration auf Biken und Landschaft.


----------



## MartinFarrent (15. August 2014)

Die Idee mit dem Mietauto ist natürlich eine gute...

Geführte Touren hingegen... Sowas muss man wohl mögen. Oder eben nicht. Mir sagt der Gedanke nicht zu. Ich toure meist alleine, könnte mir die Sache auch mit meinem Sohn oder guten Freunden vorstellen. Aber die Dynamik einer fremden Gruppe finde ich ehrlich gesagt zu kompliziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (16. August 2014)

wir sind dieses jahr die strecke grenoble- sisteron gefahren: super strecke, hoher trailanteil, gut fahrbar; am besten  gps-daten dabei haben. klar ist die strecke einsam. aber das ist ja gerade das schöne daran für leute, die nicht nur in vollen hütten übernachten wollen.
unsere streckenbeschreibung mit bildern steht auf der homepage des DAV aSCHAFFENBURG/forum/ab-biker/touren (chemin de soleil)
kann sein dass es diese tour dort im tourenangebot für 2015 gibt.

Volkmar


----------



## Ventoux. (18. August 2014)

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen per Zufall auf TV Mont Blanc eine Reportage eines Etappenrennes in dieser Gegend gesehen. Sensationelle Trails waren da zu sehen. Dieses Rennen findet jedes Jahr auf den Trails des Chemin de Soleil statt. Jede Menge Touren sind hier zwischen Genfersee und Nizza ausserhalb der grossen Westalpenübergänge dokumentiert, inkl. Tracks. Pflichtlektüre für Liebhaber der Provence


----------



## enduro22 (21. August 2014)

War gerade auf der Homepage von Yellowtravel. Die ist quasi down. Allerdings gibt es die Reise noch im Angebot von "Zeit für Draußen". Selbes Team, neuer Name. www.zeit-fuer-draussen.at.
Habe mich prompt angemeldet und bin schon mega gespannt!
Ich habe bereits mehrere Transalps auf eigene Faust unternommen und erhoffe mir von der Trans-Provence neue Eindrücke, v.a. mehr hochwertigen Anteil an Trails bei den Abfahrten. Organisation und shuttlen ist mir in diesem Fall sehr willkommen zumal ich alleine bin. Gerne berichte ich an dieser Stelle mehr nachdem ich die Tour gemacht habe.


----------



## p100473 (3. Oktober 2015)

wir sind mitte september den 2. teil des chemin de soleil gefahren- die "alpine variante" von Sisteron/Nizza. das ist eine supergeile strecke: tolle trails- wenn auch für mich als hardtailer schwer zu fahren- 7 tage blauer himmel und sonne mit 20-25 gr. und eine traumhafte landschaft, völlig einsam, praktisch all die tage kein mensch- ausser in den paar touri-orten. gut, es fehlen die pässe und die gletscherblicke. aber im juni als einstimmung auf die bikesaison oder als ausklang im sept/oktober nur zu empfehlen. die restlichen strecken nehme ich mir die nächsten jahre auch vor.
Unsere strecke:
1. tag nach anfahrt aus D bis Sisteron noch einrollen bis St Geniez 25 km und 900 hm




2. tag: St geniez- Thoard- Digne: 55 km, 1900 hm, 6 h reine Fahrtzeit





3. Tag: Digne- Draix- Plan Chaud- Thorame basse: 70 km, 2.300 hm, 7 h Fahrtzeit





Tag 4: Montagne de maurel- Castellane: 56 km, 1.500 hm, 5,5 h Fahrtzeit





5 Tag: Castellane- St Auban: 37 km, 1.500 hm, 4,5 h Fahrtzeit





6. Tag: nach Aiglun/Roquesteron: 55 km, 1.650 hm, 5,5 h Fahrtzeit





7 Tag: Montagne cheilon- le broc: 70 km, 2.100 hm, 6,5 h Fahrtzeit





8 Tag: Nizza und Rückfahrt





Sollte Interesse bestehen, kann ich noch etwas mehr über die tour berichten. es gab aber so viele trails, dass ich diese im einzeln gar nicht mehr zusammenbekomme. sehr gute tourenbeschreibung in den Vtopo- büchern (auf französisch)


----------



## MartinFarrent (5. Oktober 2015)

Das sind wirklich schöne Bilder!

Allerdings ist der Abschnitt bis Nizza eigentlich schon der dritte Teil der Tour. Der erste geht von Thonon bis Grenoble, der zweite bis Sisteron. Zusätzlich gibt es noch eine Querverbindung von Valence nach Sisteron.

Ich bin in diesem Jahr bis Grenoble per Straße, dann den zweiten Teil der Chemins bis Sisteron gefahren, dann wieder auf der Straße nach Marseille. Teil 3 folgt hoffentlich 2016. Dann habe ich die Route komplett.


----------



## p100473 (5. Oktober 2015)

hi martin,

ist klar. mir waren immer nur die beiden teile :
1. Grenoble- Sisteron (mit varianten)
2. Sisteron- Nizza (mit varianten) bekannt
bis ich mitbekommen habe, dass es auch Thonon- grenoble gibt. Evtl. ist dieser teil auch erst später hinzugekommen. 
"2. teil" war meine eigene nummerierung. abervon  thonon- grenoble habe ich das Vtopo -buch schon bestellt. wir werden die strecke 2016 fahren.
wir hoffen ebenso gut wie die anderen beiden teile.

Viel Spaß!
VO


----------



## Ventoux. (6. Oktober 2015)

Wunderschöne Bilder und Berichte, danke. Die Chemin de Soleil eignen sich sicher bestens als Abwechslung zu den schweren Alpentouren. Als ebenfalls Hardtailer frage ich mich, wieso Du es als schwer zu fahren einstufst, wir fahren doch sonst auch alles, einfach ein bisschen langsamer...


----------



## gscholz (7. Oktober 2015)

> 3. Tag: Digne- Draix- Plan Chaud- Thorame basse: 70 km, 2.300 hm, 7 h Fahrtzeit
> 6. Tag: nach Aiglun/Roquesteron: 55 km, 1.650 hm, 5,5 h Fahrtzeit
> 7 Tag: Montagne cheilon- le broc: 70 km, 2.100 hm, 6,5 h Fahrtzeit
> 
> Sollte Interesse bestehen, kann ich noch etwas mehr über die tour berichten. es gab aber so viele trails, dass ich diese im einzeln gar nicht mehr zusammenbekomme. sehr gute tourenbeschreibung in den Vtopo- büchern (auf französisch)



Hallo Martin,
wir sind dieses Jahr im Mai eine verlängerte Variante deiner Route in acht Etappen von Gap nach Nizza gefahren. Mich würde mal interessieren, wo ihr in Thorame Basse, Roquesteron und Le Broc übernachtet habt?

Gruß
Guido


----------



## p100473 (9. Oktober 2015)

hi guido-du meinst mich (VO)
richtig, es ist teils nicht so einfach, ein quartier zu finden. wenn man in einer gite o.ä. übernachten will, auf alle fälle vorher anrufen, sonst gehts euch wie uns
tag 3 wollten wir in der gite "plan de chaude" übernachten. der chef hatte sich jedoch den arm gebrochen. also mussten wir noch 20 km und 750 hm weiter nach Thorame basse bzw. im dorf vorher in chateau garnier gibts eine gite, in der man jedoch nicht essen kann. in Thorame basse gibts aber eine nette kneipe und weitere übernmöglichkeiten.

tag 6 Aiglun: super quartier+ essen  in der auberge de calendal; geiler blick in eine schlucht





tag 7: da hatten wir länger gesucht, bis wir die nette unterkunft "chez marc+domi" in le broc gefunden haben. aber danach gibts natürlich genug quartiere in jeder preisklasse.





VO


----------



## gscholz (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo VO (was auch immer das bedeuten mag), ja stimmt,
was meinst du denn mit "Gîte plan de chaude", vielleicht die Gîte des Robines in Tartonne, also die hier?

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=44.06662&mlon=6.38902#map=17/44.06662/6.38902

Die kenne ich auch, da waren wir schon zweimal. Die Kneipe in Thorame-Basse müssen wir wohl verpasst haben, wo liegt denn die? Und die hat selbst Zimmer? Am Ortsausgang links kenne ich nur "La Ferme du Villard", die hängen irgendwie mit dem Campingplatz zusammen; wart ihr dort, oder liegt die Kneipe zentral im Ort?

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=44.09039&mlon=6.50279#map=17/44.09039/6.50279

In Aiglun haben wir dieses Jahr selbst übernachtet. Dann war der Übernachtungsort gar nicht Roquesteron, war missverständlich ausgedrückt. 

Gruß
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinFarrent (17. Oktober 2015)

Wäre ich wirklich gemeint, wüsste ich sowieso nix; denn ich zelte meist. ;-)


----------



## p100473 (22. November 2015)

nun beginne ich mal mit meinem bericht über unsere wunderbare bikewoche von Sisteron nach Nizza ende september.
Tag 1 Sisteron- St Geniez
Früh sind wir heute aufgestanden, um uns bei Olpen in der CH zu treffen. Ich kam aus dem Engadin, Michael aus Unterfranken. Um 5 hat der wecker geläutet. Denn wir wollten nach der Ankunft in Sisteron noch 2 h/900 hm biken, um nach St Geniez zu kommen. Die Planung hat ganz gut funktioniert. Am genfer See hats noch geregnet. aber als wir in Sisteron gegen 16 h ankommen, herrscht wunderbar sonniger spätsommer. die bikes sind schnell ausgeladen, die rucksäcke waren schon gepackt. also kommen wir gegen 16.30 uhr los.
easy gehts auf einer breiten schotterpiste bergan, die festung von Sisteron lassen wir peu à peu hinter und unter uns.




schließlich verlieren wir die stadt aus dem blick und erreichen eine art beweidete Hochfläche auf ca. 1.100 m höhe. der abend legt sich schon über das gras, die schatten werden länger, es wird auch gleich kühl und der wind kühlt aus- es ist halt bereits ende september. wir biegen auf einen kleinen weidetrail ab, der uns in auf und ab über die hochfläche leitet. kein mensch ist zu sehen. 





nach etwa 2 h erreichen wir den weiler St Geniez, auf 1.100 m. etwas ausserhalb ca. 2 km im NW liegt unsere gite in einem alten ehemaligen bauernhaus.die chefin erwartet uns schon.





die wirtsleute stammen aus belgien und haben das alte, verfallene bauernhaus in eigenleistung selbst renoviert. es ist kein komfort, aber alles ist sauber und wir genießen das abendmenu mit unseren gastgebern und ein paar anderen gästen. wunderbares französisches mehrgang-menu. wir zahlen mit getränken und allem drumherum ca. 50 Eu/Ps. nach einem -oder mehreren- gläsern wein ist die nötige bettschwere erreicht und wir genießen nach der kurzen gestrigen nachtruhe die ruhe dieser gastfreundlichen unterkunft.


----------



## gscholz (23. November 2015)

Jetzt habe ich locker eine 3/4 h gebraucht, um die Übernachtungsmöglichkeit zu finden. Die liegt nämlich nicht im NW sondern im SW von Saint-Geniez, unmittelbar in Chardavon:

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=44.23514&mlon=6.02982#map=17/44.23514/6.02982

Du kannst es deinen Lesern auch einfacher machen.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## p100473 (23. November 2015)

bist du erbsenzähler oder Lehrer?
ich kapiere den einwurf nicht. wenn du die namen der unterkünfte genau wissen möchtest, z.B. weil du sie irgendwann selbst aufsuchen möchtest, dann frage einfach. dann werde ich versuchen, diese rauszubekommen. ich habe sie mir nämlioch nicht aufnotiert. Mir gehts darum, einen Eindruck der tour an alle zu vermitteln, die etwas in der art mal fahren möchten. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

VO


----------



## gscholz (26. November 2015)

Ja holla!
Wie du schon richtig vermutest, stimmt weder das Eine noch das Andere. Jemanden explizit in die falsche Richtung zum Suchen loszuschicken, würde ich jetzt nicht gerade als Erbse bewerten. Aber bitte, jeder hat andere Ansprüche.

Was das Fragen nach den Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten betrifft, siehe einfach #27; ist schon fünf Wochen alt und immer noch nicht beantwortet.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## p100473 (29. November 2015)

2. Tag St Geniez- Thoard- Digne les bains

Dieser tag entspricht die tourenteilen I+J aus dem Buch Vtopo Sisteron /Nizza. Wir haben am abend etwas mehr km und mehr hm auf dem tacho als die Angaben im Buch.
Am Morgen ist es recht kühl hier oben auf 1.100 m Höhe. als wir beim frühstück so beiläufig  sagen, wohin wir heute wollen, schauen unsere gastgeber etwas ungläubig. wir verlassen St Geniez nach osten. nach 2-3 km geht der weg bereits in einen trail über und wir haben eine wunderbare morgenabfahrt in die schlucht von VANSON, meist gut fahrbar. 









im talgrund angekommen queren wir einen stark erodierten bachlauf.





und auf der anderen seite kommt eine längere schiebepassage bergauf , ca. 1/2 h durch einen einsamen Buchen und Kiefernwald.








am COL DE mOUNIS, 1235 m erreichen wir die crete, den höhenkamm, auf dem wir uns nun in auf und ab berstimmt so 10 km fortbewegen. immer wenn man denkt, den höchsten punkt erreicht zu haben, kommt wieder eine kleine abfahrt und folgend ein anstieg.  schön, aber auch anstrengend.





















auch weiter nach Thoard gehts überwiegend auf trails bis wir kurz vor dem kleinen örtchen nach 4 h Fahrtzeit auf eine teerstraße treffen.













es ist schon ca. 15 hr. und wir haben uns eine kleine stärkung verdient. in der dorfkneipe macht uns die chefin ein leckeres baguette, kuchen und café au lait.

für den nachmittag nehmen wir noch die ca. 20 km/500 hm nach DIGNE  in Angriff. hierzu geht es von Thoard nach osten einen langgezogenen almweg bis etwa 1.100 m bergauf. 





auf der berghöhe steigen wir in einen wunderbaren, meist gut fahrbaren hangtrail ein, der uns fast bis nach Digne führt. 

















Fast 10 km trail. 

so gegen 18 uhr erreichen wir Digne und gönnen uns ein bierchen. Es ist so 25 gr. warm, sehr angenehm. nach längerem Suchen finden  wir ein einfaches, nicht zu teures hotel 2**, Preis ca. 50 Eu mit Frühstück. Name habe ich nicht notiert. 





Bis wir abends eine pizzeria finden, dauert es eine weile. aber letztlich haben wir erfolg. meine pizza ist super. michael bestellt eine "Tajine" und bekommt eine riesige portion. nach dem doch anstrengenden tag mit fast 2000, nicht einfachen hm müssen wir unsere energiespeicher auch wieder auffüllen. 
Als einstieg ein wahrhaft geiler Tag!


----------



## madre (30. November 2015)

Ui Danke für den Bericht !! Bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht .


----------



## p100473 (30. November 2015)

Tag 3: Digne les bains- Thorame basse
Dies entspricht den tourabschnitten 5,6,7,8 in dem Vtopo-buch. dieser tag wird ungewollt unsere "Königsetappe". Am abend als wir gegen 18 uhr ankommen haben wir 70 km, 2.300 hm in 7 h Fahrtzeit auf dem tacho.
nach einem passablen frühstück rollen wir zunächst locker aus Digne raus nach SO und passieren die bekannten Thermen von Digne. auf der D20 verpassen wir zunächst den traileinstieg hier steht auch im guide "peu visible", also kaum sichtbar. als wir dies merken, beschließen wir nicht mehr zurückzufahren und biegen von der D20  auf die D120 ab. dadurch kommen wir natürlich etwas schneller voran in das kleine bergdorf Entrages mit schöner Kirche und Dorfbrunnen.





Nun beginnt die strecke durch die für diese gegend so markanten "terres noires", schiefrig-sandige schwarze Böden, meist ohne Bodenvegetation und oftmals mit starken Erosionserscheinungen.








Wir passieren einen kleinen col "Pierre basse" und biegen zunächst auf einen trail ab. dann geht es ohne größere steigungen und schwierigkeiten einige kilometer aussichtsreich und erholsam dahin bis in den weiler DOURBES.
Von hier bis ins Dorf DRAIX (12 km und 400 hm) kommt ein toller streckenteil auf trails durch die terres noires. der Führer sagt "ns sommes dans le couer des chemins de soleil"- im Herzen des chemin de soleil. einfach super!!





















AM HEUTIGEN tag gibt es keine einkehrmöglichkeit. wir machen am dorfbrunnen von Draix eine Riegelpause. Dann beginnt die lange auffahrt auf piste zum COL DE LA CINE, 1500 m Höhe- 600 hm auffahrt. 





Die abfahrt hinunter nach Tartonne/PLAN CHAUDE ist zunächst recht dornenreich, der weg und die markierungen sind kaum zu sehen.





interessant auch das wrack eines lieferwagens knapp am trail, bei dem man sich fragt, wie dieser hier raugekommen ist.





kurz vor tartonne dann eine interessante felsnadel

und ein eindrucksvoller tunnel.









wir wollen in der gite d´etape in Tartonne übernachten. michael war hier schon vor einigen jahren. leider hat sich der "maitre" der gite den arm gebrochen und kann uns nicht beherbergen. wir machen kurze pause, es ist zum glück erst 15.30 Uhr. wir entschließen uns, den folgenden abschnitt nach CHATEAU GARNIER (ca. 20 km, 700 hm dranzuhängen) . Andere möglichkeit haben wir nicht. deshalb auch "ungewollte königsetappe". 
wir fahren zunächst die D219-zeitsparender als der vom guide vorgesehene trail. kurz hinter Tartonne ein Sperrschild wegen "Teerarbeiten" . Wir schieben in die baustelle rein. die arbeiter wollen uns zurückschicken. gut dass wir etwas französisch können und ihnen versprechen, dass wir nur das bankett benutzen. also lassen sie uns durch. nach dem "COL DE DEFENS", 1267 m geht es wieder ab auf trail und steil bergauf.
am COL DE SEOUNE 1282 m haben wir den höhenpunkt dieses abschnitts erreicht.





nun gehts nur noch bergab. zunächst ein steiles schotterstück. dann bleiben wir auf dem forstweg (statt trail) bis wir in chateau garnier sind.





die gite d´etape ist sehr rustikal und wohl schon lange nicht mehr genutzt. aber hauptsache ein schlafplatz. zum essen müssen wir noch ca. 5 km ins nächste dorf , THORAME BASSE fahren. hier bekommen wir ein gutes abendessen und sehen, dass es auch hier eine übernachtung gegeben hätte.




aber egal. wir haben stirnlampen dabei. denn als wir wieder zurückfahren, ist es natürlich schon stockdunkel.

ein ereignisreicher tag und dementsprechend haben wir nach einer karaffe vin rouge die nötige bettschwere erreicht.


----------



## p100473 (2. Dezember 2015)

Tag 4 Thorame basse- montagne maurel- St André les alpes- castellane
dies entspricht den tourenabschnitten 9,10,11 im VTopo-buch. der heutige tag ist deutlich entspannter. von chateau garnier gehts über Thorame basse eine ewig lange steigung/fast 900 hm in das weidegebiet der MONTAGNE DE MAUREL bis auf fast 1.800 m. wir sind im naturpark von VERDON. es heißt aufgepasst auf die großen weißen Hütehunde (patou), die die herden vor wölfen schützen. verhaltensregeln: nie in eine schafherde fahren, sondern sie weiträumig umfahren. wenn ein patou auftaucht, nicht davonfahren, sondern möglichst ruhig stehenbleiben und keine abwehrbewegungen machen (der hund ist im zweifelsfall immer stärker). wenn der patou registriert hat, dass vom besucher keine gefahr für die herde ausgeht, trollt er meist davon.





vom gipfelpunkt folgt eine wahnsinnsabfahrt über 800 hm nach St Andre les alpes, praktisch ganz fahrbar. 













aber irgendwann muss man verschnaufen, weil die handgelenke wehtun.





st andre ist ein hübsches städtchen und so gönnen wir uns am marktplatz einen cafe au lait mit ein paar stückchen vom bäcker.





der abschnitt am nachmittag hat jetzt nur noch 200 hm und führt uns mit wunderbaren ausblicken auf den lac de castellane über den col de cheiron, 867 m in den gleichnamigen touriort CASTELLANE. 









es geht vorbei am weiler LA BAUME:





EIN paar schiebestellen sind auch dabei, bergauf...





wie bergab...





aber vor castellane rollts dann wieder.









wir kommen so gegen 16 uhr in castellane an. wie gesagt ein touriort. es liegt am bekannten grand canyon de verdon. als wir etwas unbeholfen rumstehen, fragt uns ein radler, ob wir eine übernachtung suchen- er ist der betreiber einer gite hier im ort. so schnell haben wir selten quartier gefunden. die rel. große gite ist praktisch ausgebucht- ich schätze er hat so 30-40 betten. nach dem gemeinsamen essen- fast alle gäste sind französische wanderer-  gehen wir noch in die city von castellane ein bierchen trinken. hier ist einiges los. auf dem bild nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinTrinkwasser (3. Dezember 2015)

p100473 schrieb:


> Tag 4 Thorame basse- montagne maurel- St André les alpes- castellane
> dies entspricht den tourenabschnitten 9,10,11 im VTopo-buch.


Frage zu den VTOPO-Büchern, 20 Euronen pro Stück: würdest du die für unbedingt erforderlich halten, wenn der Track vorliegt?
Es scheint ja, als ob die Beherbergungs- und Versorgungs-Infos nicht vollständig und möglicherweise nicht update seien.
BTW: für eine Download-Möglichkeit EUR 13,- zusätzlich zum Buchpreis ... da bleibt mir schon die Spucke weg.
Schöner und interessanter Bericht - gerne fortführen.


----------



## p100473 (3. Dezember 2015)

ich habe die VTOPOs bei amazon für ca. 15 Eu/Stk gekauft. 13 Eu für den gps-download würde ich nicht zahlen. dann würde ich mir den track lieber selber pinseln.
ich finde die bücher ganz gut- wenn du etwas französisch kannst- da gute hintergrundinfos zu orten und landschaft drinstehen. ein teil der übernachtungsquartiere hatten wir schon aus dem buch. bei der tour kannst du nicht einfach fahren in der hoffnung, es wird schon etwas zum übernachten kommen. am besten am tag vorher klarmachen. ich hätte nie gedacht, dass dieser teil der provence so einsam ist. ich hatte den unschätzbaren vorteil, dass michael sich hier teilw. auskennt. diese erfahrung ist durch nichts ersetzbar.

sollte dich mein bericht zum nachfahren inspirieren, gib bescheid.  es ist immer interessant, wie andere menschen das eigens erlebte erfahren.

VO


----------



## eDw (4. Dezember 2015)

@*p100473*
Endlich....ich warte ja schon ewig auf den Bericht. Und wenn Du mit dem durch bist, dann bitte auch Grenoble - Sisteron vom letzten Jahr (musst Du ja nur noch hier reinkopieren ;-)

Danke!


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (4. Dezember 2015)

p100473 schrieb:


> 13 Eu für den gps-download würde ich nicht zahlen. dann würde ich mir den track lieber selber pinseln.
> VO


Alternativ und viel weniger Aufwand: Download eines [fast] identischen Tracks von jemand anderem.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=msbyotulxzcjoctl
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mjocfixilcfmdzci
Sieht qualitätvoll und sehr tauglich aus (eine vorgegebene Strecke haargenau nachzufahren - das hab ich sowieso noch nie hinbekommen).


----------



## p100473 (4. Dezember 2015)

hallo E,
ich warte auf euren bericht....ihr kerle seid doch mit nichts zufrieden. ausserdem schreibe ich nur wenn ich lust darauf habe, etwas mitzuteilen und nicht auf aufforderung. und....bis ende januar ist noch jagdsaison. da geht schon mal gar nichts. und zwischen den jahren die "winterwanderung: 3 tage durch die Rhön". nur wäre der bericht dann hier falsch platziert. also du siehst, du musst dich mit dem zufriedengeben, was dir hier noch geboten wird.

VO


----------



## p100473 (4. Dezember 2015)

tag 5 castellane- Vauplan- St Auban
Dieser tag entspricht den tourenabschnitten 12+ 13 des Vtopo-buchs. Wer das nachliest stellt fest, dass dies nur knapp 40 km und 1500 hm für eine tagesetappe sind. wir sind auch bereits um 16 Uhr in St auban. aber weiterzufahren bis zum nächsten Quartier in Aiglun wären weitere 1.200 hm, also da müsste man schon gewaltig ranklotzen, um das zu schaffen. mit dieser rel. geringen fahrtleistung kann man den tourentag mit seiner rel. langen schiebepassage auf das hochplateau von VAUPLAN und der folgenden spektakulären und anspruchsvollen abfahrt nach St auban auch genießen.
aber zurück zum morgen. Wir verlassen castellane und kaufen uns vorher brot, käse und wasser. denn unterwegs gibt es keine einkehrmöglichkeit o.ä. 2-3 km östlich von castellane im weiler chaudanne zweigt - zunächst etwas unscheinbar- ein steiniger, teils steiler pfad ab, der GR 4, der uns zwischen der crete de cremon und der crete de teillon auf die hochebene von vauplan führt.









wir kommen an alten knorrigen Kiefern vorbei- keine hochstämmigen bäume, aber interessante individuen, und sicher uralt.





wir erreichen die D102 , die ins skigebiet führt, und kauern uns am col st. barnabé hinter einen alten steinwegweiser, der uns etwas schutz vor dem kräftigen bergwind bietet.









die 4 km bis zum "stade de neige" , dem skistadion auf  etwa 1.600 m weht uns der wind voll ins gesicht.
man kann sich kaum vorstellen, dass der skibetrieb sich hier lohnt, so nahe an der cote d´azur. 









was nun folgt ist eine absolut geniale, meist gut fahrbare abfahrt zunächst richtung Ubraye. die 3.000er aus dem MERCANTOUR nationalpark an der Grenze zu italien grüßen in der ferne. 













weiter unten tauchen wir wieder in die strauchvergetation dieser kargen landschaft ein.













wir errreichen den weiler la sagne. wir halten ein schwätzchen mit den älteren damen und herren  am dorfbrunnen. 





und weiter gehts- alles auf trail- richtung esterontal bzw. ST AUBAN. eine abwechslungsreiche berg- und talfahrt auf dem grobsandigen untergrund. immerhin sind es 700 hm abfahrt von der vauplan-hochebene.













kurz vor st AUBAN kommen wir auf die sehenswerte tunnelstraße "clue de st auban", die sich galerieartig am berghang entlangschlängelt.





der beschauliche ort st auban liegt immerhin auf 1.050 m in einer art talkessel umgeben von den bergen des haut esteron.





unsere unterkunft die "gite-tonic" ist die einzige übernachtungsmöglichkeit, geführt von jep einem amerikaner mit beträchtlichem körperumfang. alles ist sehr rustikal. es gibt nur eine gemeinschaftsdusche und die sanitäranlagen sind nicht sonderlich sauber. aber die lage und umgebung ist genial. man könnte einiges aus dem schuppen machen. da wir noch etwas zeit haben, erkunden wir den berghang mit ruine am nördlichen dorfrand.





ausser uns sind noch einige französische kletterer im haus. jep zaubert ein reichhaltiges nahrhaftes essen auf den tisch. man merkt die höhe von 1000 m. die nacht wird kalt und morgens bedeckt leichter reif die landschaft.
bemerkenswert ist, dass jeder tag dieser tour sein eigenes flair und besonderheiten hat. die streckenführung ist irgendwie genial, obwohl wir unverständlicherweise  in der ganzen woche praktisch keinen biker sehen. es muss nicht immer hochgebirge sein und gerade in Frankreich gibts noch viele unentdeckte bikegegenden- zum Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ts1010 (6. Dezember 2015)

... es wird ja mit dem Bericht immer schlimmer . Da kommt man ja gar nicht drum rum die Tour mal abzuradeln. Hmm, welchen Bericht schreib ich mal in das Forum ... muß ich mir auch mal vornehmen. Echt tolle Fortführung des ersten Abschnitts (von E noch immer stark vermisst, aber er weiß ja wo er ihn ja schon findet).
Ich freu mich schon sehr auf 2016 und auf bestes Wetter für die Tour und die nächste Zeit auf die weitere Berichtausführung - Merci VO - bis dahin: Waidmanns Heil!


----------



## p100473 (6. Dezember 2015)

Tag 6 St Auban- Aiglun
Dieser tag entspricht den abschnitten 14 und 15 im Vtopo-buch. er lebt von den anspruchsvollen abfahrten nach Gars und nach Aiglun. (beide V4 nach der französischen 6er Skala)
kurz nach St Auban biegen wir auf einen forstweg ab, der uns 300 hm hinauf zum COL BARATUS , 1293 m führt. dann folgt eine wunderschöne, aber auch anspruchsvolle steinige abfahrt hinunter nach GARS, 700 m . 





















es folgt eine langgezogene berg- und talfahrt zunächst entlang des ESTERON-bachlaufes. diese geht dann in eine längere auffahrt bis auf die wasserscheide der montagne de charamel , 1200 m über (insgesamt von Gars ca.12 km und 800 hm bergauf)













auf dem namenlosen pass machen wir erst mal pause; denn die folgende abfahrt ist kraftzehrend: der pfad ist schmal und man muss aufpassen nicht den teils steilen berghang hinabzudriften.













Aiglun ist eines von unzähligen dörfern der französischen Voralpen, die auf einem kleinen hügel um kirche und dorfplatz gruppiert sind - man nennt sie "villages perchés".
kurz vor Aiglun passieren wir noch eine alte steinbrücke, unter der sich ein bachlauf vielleicht 100 m tief in das karstgestein eingegraben hat.





da wir nicht wissen, ob wir im folgenden ort ROQUESTERON eine unterkunft finden, beschließen wir in der wunderbaren gaststätte in AIGLUN zu übernachten und nachmittags noch nach roquesteron einen ausflug ohne gepäck zu machen.
die wirtsleute in Aiglun sind ausgesprochen nett und das abendmenu super.
das bild von der auberge hatte ich ja zuvor schon mal eingestellt.












auch der nachmittagstrail nach Roquesteron ist absolut empfehlenswert und die dieses mal easy, es rollt wunderbar. er gefällt uns so gut, dass wir ihn 2 mal fahren, also heute nachmittags und morgen in der früh, wenn wir mit unserem gepäck wieder auf dem weiterweg unterwegs sind.









Roquesteron ist aus der geschichtlichen entwicklung heraus in 2 ortshälften geteilt: roquesteron und roquesteron-grasse. die grenze zwischen den beiden fürstenhäusern verlief früher am Esteron-fluss in der ortsmitte. es ist ein kleiner marktflecken und wahrscheinlich gäbe es da schon irgendwelche übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. aber ins auge gestochen ist uns kein hinweisschild auf eine gite oder ein hotel. jedenfalls gibts interessante häuser. 





auf der rückfahrt nehmen wir die wenig befahrene teerstraße nach Aiglun. das sind nochmals ca. 400 hm, so dass wir am abend auch so 1700 hm auf dem tacho haben. die tour ist schließlich unsere ausrolltour und wir müssen nicht jeden tag 2000 hm oder mehr auf der scheibe haben. zumal der folgende und im prinzip letzte große tourentag über die CHEIRON -berge nochmals anspruchsvoll wird.


----------



## gscholz (7. Dezember 2015)

In Roquesteron gibt es tatsächlich _keine_ Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. Uns hat man dort vor zwei Jahren zum "Camping des Fines Roches" weiter gleitet:

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=43.86033&mlon=7.02477#map=17/43.86034/7.02477

Der hat zwar auch Zimmer, allerdings waren die damals alle belegt und wir mussten in einer kleinen Hütte auf dem Campingplatz selbst übernachten. Zum Platz gehört ein kleines Restaurant bzw. eine Pizzaria mit hübscher Terrase, die diesen Nachteil dann wieder wett gemacht hat.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## eDw (7. Dezember 2015)

....geht doch!


----------



## p100473 (13. Dezember 2015)

Tag 7 Aiglun- Le Broc über die montagnes du cheiron
Dieser-leider bereits letzte Tag der supertour-  entspricht teils den tourenabschnitten 16 und bergvariante F aus dem Vtopo-büchlein. das cheiron-massiv (1778 m) ist eine einsame, naturbelassene gegend. Diese variante ist aber nur denen zu empfehlen, denen die gut 1h wanderung auf der cheiron-nordseite durch eine art naturschutzgebiet über stock und stein mit auf und ab nichts ausmacht.

















aber zunächst haben wir morgens ja nochmals unseren trail "Aiglun- Roquesteron" vor uns. super zum aufwachen!

es folgt die 7 km und etwa 1000 hm lange schotterauffahrt über" le Pous"- einen markanten großen gutshof





bis zum abzweig der "schiebepassage" auf etwa 1.200 m Höhe.





Toller ausblick bis in den MERCANTOUR- nationalpark.





von le pous kann man als alternative auch tourabschnitt No 17 auf dem ehemal. CANAL DE VEGAY nach Les ferres ins VAR-TAL nehmen.

wir erreichen unseren höchsten punkt am cheiron schließlich bei ca. 1.400 m über eine weite baumlose weidefläche.









nach einer kleinen abfahrt kommen wir an einer schäferei vorbei. und wie nicht anders zu erwarten stürmen zahlreiche "patous" - die großen weißen hütehunde aus den diversen gebäuden. zum glück ist die resolute schäferin auch dabei und ruft sie zurück. die hunde sind noch jung und versuchen immer wieder uns zu folgen- zumindest bis wir das nähere terrain verlassen.





und plötzlich hinter einer kuppe das ziel unserer reise- das mittelmeer am horizont.






Die letzte kurze fortsetzung demnächst mal wieder hier auf diesem sender.


----------



## stuntzi (6. Juni 2016)

Wer noch ein bisserl was aktuelles zu den "chemins du soleil" lesen möchte, dem wird hier geholfen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/solix-fruehlingsurlaub-in-der-provence.805958/




Die Gegend ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## isartrails (15. Juni 2016)

@Z_F_D: Ich kenne euch persönlich nicht und will auch keine Belehrungen über Eigenwerbung im Forum abgeben.
Zu Ohren gekommen ist mir allerdings, dass der Veranstalter der Trans-Provence sich mächtig aufregt über abstaubende "Reiseveranstalter", die aus und auf den Spuren der Trans-Provence und deren logistischer Vorbereitung wirtschaftliches Kapital schlagen möchte.
Es soll angeblich schon vorgekommen sein, dass "deutschsprachige Touroperator" ihre Kunden über die noch ausgeflaggten Stages ließen, ehe die letzten Racer gerade abgezogen waren.
Keine Ahnung, ob damit ihr oder andere konkret gemeint sind.
Vielleicht kanst du ja mal einen Satz dazu sagen, ob ihr eure Leistung im Einverständnis mit dem Rennveranstalter durchführt, oder wie es zu euerm Angebot kommt.


----------



## Z_F_D (16. Juni 2016)

@isartrails Mit Ash ist's nicht so einfach. Wir suchten anfangs die Möglichkeit einer Zusammenarbeit. Diese wurde erst zu-, dann wieder abgesagt. Zweiteres zu einem Zeitpunkt, zu dem wir bereits Buchungen hatten. Somit machten wir uns selbst auf die Pirsch. Zwischenzeitlich verbringen wir jählich sehr viel Zeit in den entsprechenden Departaments um die Wege zu scouten. Da Details zum Rennens nicht öffentlich gemacht werden, ist dies erforderlich.

Wir sehen die Wege in den Haute-Alpes und in den Alpes Maritimes als Gut, das jeder nützen darf/kann - privat oder kommerziell. Der Name "Trans-Provence" ist unseres Wissens nicht geschützt und wir verwenden ihn zur Bewerbung. Dabei kommt uns die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zum Rennen zugute. Vergleiche das mit anderen etablierten Veranstaltungen und du wirst erkennen, dass auch diese ihre Kreise im Lauf der Zeit erweiterten und zugänglicher wurden. Jede/r unserer TeilnehmerInnen ist sehr froh und dankbar, die Trans-Provence machen zu können!

Ein für uns sehr wichtiges Thema ist die Zusammenarbeit mit Locals. Sind sie vorhanden, qualifiziert, fair und gleichgesinnt bemühen wir uns um Partnerschaften. Wird eines der angeführten Kriterien nicht erfüllt, agieren wir alleine - wie im Fall der Trans-Provence.

Wir hatten bereits mehrmals die Gelegenheit mit Ash zu diskutieren. Leider kam dabei nicht viel raus. Es fehlt jeglicher Respekt für unser Tun und Besprochenes wird nicht eingehalten. Wir können heute von unserer Gebietskenntnis und dem bereits Erlebten profitieren, wir haben unseren persönlichen Zugang zu den Trails und zum Gebiet, und wir haben mittlerweile viele Freunde in Südfrankreich und fühlen uns dort wohl. Unser Programm ist ausgereift und wir freuen uns auf Kommendes.

LG und Danke, dass dich auch unsere Sicht der Dinge interessiert!


----------



## supertacky (16. Juni 2016)

Z_F_D schrieb:


> @isartrails
> 
> Wir hatten bereits mehrmals die Gelegenheit mit Ash zu diskutieren. Leider kam dabei nicht viel raus. Es fehlt jeglicher Respekt für unser Tun und Besprochenes wird nicht eingehalten...



Meint ihr das wirklich ernst?

Klar sind die Wege öffentlich und den Aufwand fürs Strecke scouten bevor ihr mit euren Kunden unterwegs seid, glaube ich euch gerne.

Die jährliche Streckenplanung und auch das Herrichten und Befahrbarmachen von verfallenen Wegen wie z.B. im Raum Sospel (Holytrail usw.) ist die eigentliche Leistung von Ash Smith, Kieran Page, Sospel-MTB und weiteren Freunden und Helfern aus dem 06er.
Die aktuellen Trails wurden von Ash und seinen Leuten im Winter/Frühjahr weitgehend von Baumbruch befreit/passierbar gemacht und wie z.B. in den Terres grises von Chateauneuf d'Entraunes für die bessere Orientierung mit zahlreichen Steinmarkierungen versehen ...

Vor diesen Leistungen habe ich größten Respekt! 

Diese Leistungen konsumiert ihr gratis, kopiert die Trans-Provence Etappen sogar mit Start- und Zielorten 1:1 und macht damit euer Geschäft.

Welchen Respekt für euer Tun erwartet ihr, falls ihr diejenigen gewesen sein solltet, die 2014 während der Renntage die ausgeschilderten Strecken "recherchiert" haben?
Was leistet ihr für das VTT im Allgemeinen in den Alpes Maritimes?
Warum sollte Ash mit euch zusammenarbeiten? Er hat Partner vor Ort (unter anderem Greg Germain von 1001sentiers).

Respekt müsste man sich meiner Meinung nach erstmal verdienen, bevor man ihn einfordert.


----------



## Z_F_D (17. Juni 2016)

Persönliche Ebene. Genau wie du @supertacky argumentieren auch andere. Als Veranstalter entschieden wir uns für die Trans-Provence. Das schwer vermittelbare Detail in dieser Diskussion liegt einige Jahre zurück, als wir eine Kooperation suchten. Unser Zugang war direkt und fair, mit Begeisterung setzten wir auf die Region. Wir hatten Gründe auf sachlicher wie persönlicher Ebene, die T-P in Angriff zu nehmen. Immer noch sehen wir darin etwas ganz Besonderes und vermutlich sind wir einige der größten Fans dieser Veranstaltung überhaupt. Deiner letzten Aussage müssen wir hinzufügen, dass die Bereitschaft jemanden überhaupt Respekt entgegenbringen zu wollen schon unabhängig vom anderen ist.
Wir werden die T-P weiterhin anbieten. Zum Glück überwiegen bei uns positive Rückmeldungen und Erfolg. Sobald auch wirtschaftliche Aspekte ausschlaggebend sind - und das sind sie hier ganz klar - wird immer Konkurrenz generiert. Nachdem uns Konkurrenz grundsätzlich nicht stört und wir uns auch nicht an ihr messen, haben wir das Kapitel Ash geschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t5chok4 (31. August 2017)

@p100473 
Hast du zufällig GPS-Tracks von deiner Tour von Sisteron nach Nizza zur Verfügung oder Tipps für vergleichbare Touren? 
Würden die Tour gerne noch im September fahren. Falls du noch Tipps bezüglich Unterkünften oder Holy Trails auf der Tour hast, bin ich natürlich auch ganz Ohr! 
Danke schon mal!


----------



## t5chok4 (7. September 2017)

Ich habe von p100473 leider keine Antwort bekommen. Für alle Interessierten habe ich aber folgende Links gefunden:

http://www.moveyouralps.com/fr/chemins-du-soleil/itineraire-VTT/les-etapes?listing=1&groupement_id=2
(Hier kann gleich oben neben dem Drop-Down-Menü die komplette GPX-Datei der Strecke geladen werden.)

und nach wie vor:

http://www.vttour.fr/topos/,1163.html
(Für diejenigen, die des Französischen nicht mächtig sind, einfach rechts unterhalb "Télécharger" oder "VisuGPX" klicken.)


Mich würde dennoch sehr interessieren, wo man sein Auto in Sisteron über die Dauer der Tour halbwegs sicher möglichst kostenlos abstellen kann. Bin für jegliche Tipps dankbar.


----------



## gscholz (7. September 2017)

t5chok4 schrieb:


> Ich habe von p100473 leider keine Antwort bekommen. Für alle Interessierten habe ich aber folgende Links gefunden:
> 
> http://www.moveyouralps.com/fr/chemins-du-soleil/itineraire-VTT/les-etapes?listing=1&groupement_id=2
> (Hier kann gleich oben neben dem Drop-Down-Menü die komplette GPX-Datei der Strecke geladen werden.)
> ...



Wir haben unser Auto wie hier beschrieben geparkt:

http://wie-im-flug.net/mtb/transalp2014/index.html

Bezüglich der GPX-Strecken scheint die Chemins-du-Soleil-Domain abgelaufen zu sein, sehr enttäuschend.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## on any sunday (8. September 2017)

https://www.cirkwi.com/fr/circuit/68446-chemins-du-soleil


----------



## isartrails (8. September 2017)

gscholz schrieb:


> Bezüglich der GPX-Strecken scheint die Chemins-du-Soleil-Domain abgelaufen zu sein, sehr enttäuschend.


Hauptsache Beschweren, aber keine 5 Sekunden in eine Google-Suche investieren, sehr enttäuschend.
http://www.moveyouralps.com/fr/chemins-du-soleil
https://sitesvtt.ffc.fr/itinerance/prealpes-chemins-du-soleil/


----------



## gscholz (8. September 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hauptsache Beschweren, aber keine 5 Sekunden in eine Google-Suche investieren, sehr enttäuschend.



Pfft... was hast du denn für Probleme?

Falsch, Hauptsache Helfen. Beschwert habe ich mich nirgendwo.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## Touri (12. April 2018)

Mangfallbiker schrieb:


> Hi,   bin heuer den 2. Teil des Chemin du Soleil von Sisteron nach Nizza gefahren. Vergangenes Jahr den Teil von Grenoble nach Sisteron..
> Die Webseite ist sehr informativ.  wie genau die Downloads alle funktioniern weiß ich nicht genau. Wurde geändert und ist jetzt etwas aufwändiger habe ich festgestellt. Aber  übers Internet kann man gut Unterkünfte buchen.  Heuer z.b.  einige Gasthöfe(Hotels) direkt bei booking.com.  Die Gegend von Grenoble bis Nizza ist teilweise sehr einsam und verlassen. Kaum Wanderer oder Biker, als wir unterwegs waren. Es gibt auch nicht in jedem DORF  eine Unterkunft die vorher zu buchen ist. Und auf gut Glück kann es vielleicht nicht klappen was zu finden. Gites sind zwar oft vorhanden, aber ohne vorherige Anmeldung nicht immer geöffnet.
> Die Etappen sind von einfach über anstrengend bis abenteuerlich, mehr als 1800 bis 2000Hm/Tag würde ich nicht empfehlen.   Wer was wissen will einfach fragen.
> 
> Servus Werner






c43306 schrieb:


> Pro Tag bis 2000HM im Uphill und bis zu 2800HM im Downhill. Allein mitfahren gar kein Problem. Ideal ist ein Allmountain (150 mmm) oder Enduro (ca. 160 mm). Alles darunter - ausser 29er Trailbikes - ist mit den z.T doch sehr ruppigen Downhills überfordert.
> 
> Aber wie schon gesagt: Traumhafte und vor allem sehr einsame Landschaftsabschnitte, so viel Trail, dass man sich irgendwann mal nach einer Forststraße sehnt, kuliniarisch ohnehin nur Highlights,.....



halllo,

die Einträge sind schon etwas her - ich erlaube mir aber trotzdem noch eine Frage: Welches Rad würdet Ihr empfehlen? Hier im Forum wird tlw. Hardteil gefahren und bis zum Enduro (160 mm) empfohlen.

Ich glaube es kommt auch auf den eigenen Fahrstil an - ich fahre schon sehr gerne bergab und lasse es dabei laufen - da ich schwer bin, benötige ich eher robustes Material. Aber zu viel Federweg bügelt auch zu viel platt. ...

hast Du einen Tip für mich? bzw. vielleicht hilft auch ein Vergleich der Trails mit anderen Regionen, z. B. mit Finale, etc.?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus...

VG


----------



## Touri (12. April 2018)

Touri schrieb:


> halllo,
> 
> die Einträge sind schon etwas her - ich erlaube mir aber trotzdem noch eine Frage: Welches Rad würdet Ihr empfehlen? Hier im Forum wird tlw. Hardteil gefahren und bis zum Enduro (160 mm) empfohlen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Zusammen
so - jetzt habe ich noch mal viele Stellen durchsucht und ein paar sehr aussagefähige Videos gefunden

ab hier....





damit kann ich mir sehr gut ein eigenes Bild machen - jetzt sind mir auch die Anmerkungen klar.

Entschuldigt die Frage und dann die eigene Beantwortung


----------

